# Buying TV or Monitor with External  TV Tuner



## rsk11584 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Friends, 

While going through this site *deltapage.com/list/index.html 

I found that LED Monitors of 22-24'' size are very cheap so instead of buying a TV what if we buy a LED Monitor and buy a external tv tuner box for 2-3K .... it will be very cheap compared with normal TV prices? 

What you say?


----------



## abhishek_del (Oct 25, 2011)

I had the same query earlier, but I realised that the contrast ratios and other technical specs are much better in TVs than in Monitors because both perform different functions. This was about a year back and now most brands have even stopped mentioning Contrast Ratios.


----------



## Suvrojit (Oct 25, 2011)

My friend has an LG 20" LED monitor with external tv tuner & the picture on all the channels look so grainy that you can hear the graininess or noise... I would suggest buying an internal tv tuner from branded cards like Hauppage or Pinnacle with hardware decoding and in your home try to install an external set top box like Airtel or otherwise don't expect much.


----------

